# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Хиккикомори и чрезмерная застенчивость.

## Despairc

У каждого своя причина подумать о суициде..у меня она для многих может показаться идиотской.
Мне 22 года, за свою жизнь я не заработал ни копеечки. Всю свою жизнь я стеснялся всего, - прохожих, продавцов, кондукторов, я мог просто постесняться сесть на скамью в общественном месте, в ожидании поезда или автобуса, и в итоге приходилось стоять по несколько часов, потому что я просто СТЕСНЯЛСЯ. Не знаю чего..чувство неловкости, социофобия или что-то вроде. Я мог пойти другой дорогой, чтобы просто автомобилю впереди не пришлось меня ждать, пока я пройду мимо, таким образом затянув свой путь на лишние 10 минут. И так во всём. Для меня подвиг купить хлебушек в магазине, не говоря уже о большем. По характеру я безумно добрый и чувственный..но кому нужны такие черты характера в нынешних реалиях, да ещё и парню?
Всю жизнь я безумно застенчив, еле-еле пытаюсь выговорить пару слов незнакомому человеку. Для меня это ад. И сама причина в том, что я не могу с таким характером найти работу..я уже 3 года как отучился в этом аду(и между прочем неплохо), у меня есть корочка..но для меня звонок просто невозможен. И так уже 3 года сижу дома. Родители обеспечивают, говорят про работу и что они не вечны и т.д., но чёрт побери..я это всё прекрасно знаю, но что я могу..они не знают о моих проблемах, ведь их я тоже стесняюсь и я никому никогда не говорил про это..даже тут, на форуме..я в первые высказываюсь на эту тему, потому что у меня безысходность и депрессия из-за этого. Ведь все мои знакомые чуть ли не с 16 лет начинали зарабатывать, и я не совру если к этому времени большая их часть за эти 3 года заработала явно больше 200к денег на нужды, пропитание, квартиру и т.д...а я? Сижу дома и играю в игру, которая хоть как-то меня отвлекает. А, ну да, заработал в интернете за несколько дней 100 рублей,очень весело. Без денег в этом мире делать нечего. Это тупое топливо для проживания, иначе сгинешь.
Если до этого я как-то держался, был оптимистом и "верил в лучшее", то теперь у меня уже месяца 3 как депрессия, я ничего не хочу..все мои попытки саморазвития теряют смысл, никакие тупые книги мне не помогли с моей проблемой. Пойти к психологу я не могу, потому что тоже СТЕСНЯЮСЬ. Моя самооценка понизилась до минимума, я уже ничего не хочу, ни во что не верю, мне не нравится моя внешность, что лицо, что мой рост..моя чрезмерная стеснительность с детства привела меня в таким плачевным результатам.
Теперь еле встаю по утрам и не знаю что делать..мысли лишь о суициде, ведь я уже всё перепробовал, что сам мог..и чёрт побери, умереть мне не дают две вещи - это понимание того, что я не хочу "предавать своих родителей", ведь они вложили слишком много средств в меня..и самое главное - это инстинкт самосохранения и боязнь физической боли. Но если б не вторая причина, то на первую я забил бы. Я просто хочу умереть без чувств, без эмоций, и самое главное без боли и страха..но это невозможно..я потерян..и я всегда буду считать суицидников по-своему сильными людьми, хоть это и наверное плохо.

----------


## jeri

Ну в твоём возрасте можно ещё бороться и пытаться что-то исправить)

----------


## Человек из будущего

*Despairc*, в какую игру играешь? Как дела обстояли в школе и на учебе? Ты что-нибудь умеешь делать своими руками или головой? Ну имею ввиду что-то полезное, игры конечно классно, но что-нибудь может ещё?

----------


## Despairc

Это так важно? Игра лига легенд, в колледже дела обстояли разве что неплохо по оценкам, но по знаниям такое. Максимум могу копирайтингом каким заниматься, проекты планировать по специальности, которые не сдались никому. Только по мелочам, а так ничего более, увы

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Это так важно? Игра лига легенд, в колледже дела обстояли разве что неплохо по оценкам, но по знаниям такое. Максимум могу копирайтингом каким заниматься, проекты планировать по специальности, которые не сдались никому. Только по мелочам, а так ничего более, увы


 Ну я щас в кроссаут(crossout) играю. Т.е. общение в сети, не вызывает стеснительности и зажатости? В школе стеснительность как-то проявлялась?

----------


## Despairc

В сети практически нет ограничения. В школе как и в колледже по большей
 части "молчаливый тихоня", стеснительность проявлялась везде.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ты живешь в большом городе или маленьком, может в деревне? Читаешь что-нибудь? Были попытки устроиться на работу? Расскажи.

----------


## Despairc

В небольшом городке, читать перестал давно, дабы потерял интерес и смысл. Из попыток ничего не было, максимум отправлял резюме, которое игнорировали. Да даже если бы ответили, я бы не стал реагировать в ответ.
Опять же не понимаю к чему это расспрашивать..

----------


## Человек из будущего

Расспрашиваю чтобы лучше понять твою ситуацию, а о чем ты хочешь сам поговорить?

----------


## Despairc

Честно? Ни о чём, мне слегка полегчало когда высказал проблему, думаю дальше не зайдёт, не думаю что будет какое-то продвижение.
Буду дальше жить ради проживания,
и в любом случае спасибо за внимание.

----------


## NEET

*Despairc*, привет. Тебя беспокоит, что о тебе думают другие люди? Или без разницы, что они думают, лишь бы никак внешне не проявляли этого?

И еще, могу я также узнать немного больше о твоем характере? Вот такой вопрос: ты склонен планировать свои действия или поступать спонтанно, по обстоятельствам?

----------


## Despairc

Даже не знаю, наверное и то и другое. Просто ловить любой взгляд тяжело, не говоря уже о том, что конечно переживаю что подумают на меня мол "чего он там как придурок стоит" или "некрасивый и стрёмно выглядящий парень", что угодно.
Скорее спонтанно..пробовал планировать, но всегда всё идёт не по плану..всё время случится какая-то ерунда, которая бросит меня в смятение. То при покупке продавца нет на месте, то терминал не работает, когда за мной очередь, то меня человек не заметит и что-то случится, то я скажу что-то не так..хотя заранее пробовал продумать что сказать..

----------


## Despairc

Мне просто нужны деньги, заработок..хоть в казино идти готов, без них я ничто, жить всю жизнь на деньги родителей как быть вечно 16-летним подростком. К сожалению на сколько мне известно инвалидность не дадут за то, что можно излечить, если верить информации в сети, да и это не выход..

----------


## NEET

> Даже не знаю, наверное и то и другое. Просто ловить любой взгляд тяжело, не говоря уже о том, что конечно переживаю что подумают на меня мол "чего он там как придурок стоит" или "некрасивый и стрёмно выглядящий парень", что угодно.


 Ты ведь понимаешь, что это твои собственные мысли, твое собственное недовольство собой, которое ты неосознанно переносишь на окружающих, полагая, что это они думают о тебе таким образом? Собственно, это одна из причин застенчивости. Ты упоминал, что тебе не нравится твоя внешность. Как думаешь, почему она тебя не устраивает? Ты испытывал раньше какие-то сложности из-за внешности? Может в детстве ее высмеивал кто-то из знакомых ребят?

----------


## Despairc

В том-то и дело, что я всё это понимаю, но либо возникают мысли "а где гарантия, что так они не думают", либо просто чувствую себя не в своей
 тарелке, тяжело когда вокруг множество незнакомых лиц. Это ужасно давит само по себе.
И да и нет. В детстве конечно меня "подстёбывали" насчёт внешности, но сейчас я познаю в сравнении. Сейчас смотрю на других парней, даже те, которые младше меня, или те что вообще школьники, и они и ростом выше, и выглядят статнее в разы, чем я. Само собой меня это ничем не радует и дизморалит. И то, что иногда подтрунивали в детстве надо мной не уверен что сказалось. Просто вижу что происходит сейчас, в сравнении.
Ещё рассуждаю, "потенциальная девушка кого выберет, этого классного человека или меня?" Ответ очевиден, дабы даже я выбрал бы этого человека на её месте, лел.

----------


## NEET

> В том-то и дело, что я всё это понимаю, но либо возникают мысли "а где гарантия, что так они не думают", либо просто чувствую себя не в своей
> тарелке, тяжело когда вокруг множество незнакомых лиц. Это ужасно давит само по себе.


 Ну а тебе-то что с того, что другие думают о твоей внешности. Тебе же с ними не в постель ложиться, правда? И я, пожалуй, буду не нов, если скажу, что большинству просто нет до тебя никакого дела, если ты специально не захочешь привлечь их внимание каким-либо экстравагантным способом.

Кстати, а что, по-твоему, дает красота? Вот красив ты и статен как Аполлон, а дальше что? Тебе, возможно, будет проще найти себе девушку и-и-и...что еще?) Понятно, что ты станешь увереннее в себе, но это ведь не заслуга непосредственно красоты. Уверенность напрямую не зависит от внешности, и множество обделенных аполлоновой внешностью людей тому пример. Поэтому, если девушки - это единственная причина желать красоты, то, может, не в ней дело, а непосредственно в желании найти себе подругу?) И здесь вступает в дело стереотип, что красота играет решающую роль при создании отношений с девушкой... Нет, роль ее конечно важна, но она не является определяющей. Есть множество других качеств, которые в своей совокупности имеют не меньшее значение, да и сама красота, кстати, штука очень субъективная: одним нравятся высокие, другим - маленькие, третьим - среднего роста; одним нравятся полные, другим - худые, третьим - в меру упитанные) В общем, есть немаленькая вероятность, вроде бы, некрасивому парню понравиться девушке, и даже, возможно, миловидной по его меркам. Будущее туманно и может оказаться лучше, чем предполагается. Тем более, сейчас знакомства нередко заводятся через интернет и первое впечатление о человеке определяется, скорее, умением красиво и складно говорить, нежели его внешностью.

P.s. Я говорю довольно банальные вещи. Возможно, ты и так все это знаешь. Но знать и понимать - немного разные вещи. Идеи должны быть глубоко осознаны, интегрированы в повседневную жизнь, иначе от них будет мало толку.

----------


## Despairc

Ты во многом прав, как ни крути. Но факт того, что нормальная внешность придаёт уверенности остаётся фактом. Без неё, я не чувствую уверенности ни в чём. Я очень часто прикрываю своё лицо, потому что оно мне не нравится, и мне неловко и не нравится, когда на него смотрят другие, мне становится мерзко.
Тут всё ведёт к тому, что это мои давние бзики, и сколько бы я не знал о том что, "главное не то, что снаружи, а внутри", это не успокаивает, ведь я не могу смириться с этим сколько не пробовал. Красота даёт уверенность в себе, и я не вижу ничего более, что мне может дать большую уверенность, чем она..вернее больше ничего нету. Не столько "для девушки" красота нужна, сколько для меня самого.
В любом случае этого не изменить, и думаю в ближайшее время и через ещё несколько лет ничего не изменится. Может помочь от дисморфофобии разве что специалист, и то сомневаюсь.

----------


## NEET

*Despairc*, понятно. Ну, хотя бы конкретная причина застенчивости известна - это уже полдела. А ты пробовал поискать/почитать истории других людей, кто имел или имеет ту же проблему? Может среди них найдешь подходящий для себя способ решения.

Если подумать, эта фобия по сути является внутренним нереализуемым убеждением, что надо соответствовать некоторым стандартам красоты. И если девушки с успехом могут перенести свое "надо соответствовать" во внешний мир, ударяясь в феминизм и бодипозитив, и, тем самым, дистанциируясь от этой идеи, то парням несколько сложнее в этом плане, поскольку в явном навязывании идеи красоты обвинить особо некого. Может, оно и к лучшему, потому что это такой себе способ решения проблемы) Желательно глубоко исследовать эту идею, осознать ее пустотность. Это и будет настоящим освобрждением. И если самому справиться не получается, возможно, действительно стоит обратиться к специалисту. Насколько я знаю, в наше время вполне с успехом практикуются и удаленные приемы - в чате или посредством видеосвязи. Так что посещение не должно быть такой уж большой проблемой.

----------


## Despairc

Я учту..спасибо за внимание.
Ну а найти человека с идентичной проблемой тяжело..разве что с менее запущенными диагнозами, и то это не то. А так, да, читал, но все не те

----------


## NEET

Не теряй надежды. Люди нередко склонны считать, что лучше уже не будет, но жизнь зачастую преподносит сюрпризы. Вспомни себя лет в 5-6. Таким ты был, пока еще не нахватался толком имеющихся шаблонов мышления. И таким ты можешь стать опять, если откопаешь себя из под слоя наносного и искусственного. Не совсем таким, конечно, но куда ближе к своему естественному состоянию и самовыражению. Удачи)

----------


## ГПРИОРио

Черт,это так мне близко. Очень долгое время искала работу, все знакомые постоянно трындели,почему я все еще не работаю.Да потому что страшно.Еле еле нашла. И то, скорее на эмоциях. Пришлось через себя переступить.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Честно? Ни о чём, мне слегка полегчало когда высказал проблему, думаю дальше не зайдёт, не думаю что будет какое-то продвижение.
> Буду дальше жить ради проживания,
> и в любом случае спасибо за внимание.


 Видишь как вышло ни о чем поговорить на 3 страницы. Уже неплохо )

----------


## Klepsidra

Эх. Ну привет. 25 Ж не работала в жизни и комплексую из-за этого. На протяжении жизни пытаюсь в развитие самодостаточности 
чтобы не чувствовать неловкости от социальных взаимодействий. Не получается пока что. Попытки заставить себя не ощущать то что ощущаю 
приводят лишь к психологическим проблемам. Друзья и семья не обращают внимание, сижу на шее родителей. Как то так.

----------


## Despairc

> Видишь как вышло ни о чем поговорить на 3 страницы. Уже неплохо )


 Так хотя бы можно цепляться за шанс получить больше информации и возможностей..да и не могу я совсем без ответа оставить.

----------


## Despairc

> Эх. Ну привет. 25 Ж не работала в жизни и комплексую из-за этого. На протяжении жизни пытаюсь в развитие самодостаточности 
> чтобы не чувствовать неловкости от социальных взаимодействий. Не получается пока что. Попытки заставить себя не ощущать то что ощущаю 
> приводят лишь к психологическим проблемам. Друзья и семья не обращают внимание, сижу на шее родителей. Как то так.


 Как жизненно и идентично. Значит мне ещё есть куда стремиться.
Глупо наверное спрашивать, но есть ли какие-нибудь планы или ожидания на будущее? Или будешь тип дальше плыть по волне, пока что-нибудь не случится? Просто интересно как мыслят другие с идентичной ситуацией.-.

----------


## Klepsidra

> Как жизненно и идентично. Значит мне ещё есть куда стремиться.
> Глупо наверное спрашивать, но есть ли какие-нибудь планы или ожидания на будущее? Или будешь тип дальше плыть по волне, пока что-нибудь не случится? Просто интересно как мыслят другие с идентичной ситуацией.-.


 Ожидания - раковая опухоль человеческого мышления. Не ожидаю ничего ни от жизни, ни от людей. 
Все равно все к чему прикасаются люди безвозвратно портится. 
На данный момент не испытываю потребностей во что-то впрягаться или бороться за что-то. Равно как и желания заниматься творчеством. Так что думаю планов прям планов нет.

----------


## Despairc

> Ожидания - раковая опухоль человеческого мышления. Не ожидаю ничего ни от жизни, ни от людей. 
> Все равно все к чему прикасаются люди безвозвратно портится. 
> На данный момент не испытываю потребностей во что-то впрягаться или бороться за что-то. Равно как и желания заниматься творчеством. Так что думаю планов прям планов нет.


 Значит просто жить,  стараясь жить в своей зоне комфорта, неплохая перспектива. Видимо ты уже со временем со всем смирилась, коль так говоришь и мыслишь...
Понятно, спасибо за ответ и держи в курсе, может что-то изменится в жизни или в размышлениях, - мне будет интересно знать.)

----------


## Klepsidra

> Значит просто жить,  стараясь жить в своей зоне комфорта, неплохая перспектива. Видимо ты уже со временем со всем смирилась, коль так говоришь и мыслишь...
> Понятно, спасибо за ответ и держи в курсе, может что-то изменится в жизни или в размышлениях, - мне будет интересно знать.)


 Благодарю за проявленное внимание. На само деле чтобы перейти порог и все закончить мне остается только отпустить привязанности и избавиться от страха физической боли. Как я к этому подойду - вот уж точно интересный момент.

----------


## Despairc

> Благодарю за проявленное внимание. На само деле чтобы перейти порог и все закончить мне остается только отпустить привязанности и избавиться от страха физической боли. Как я к этому подойду - вот уж точно интересный момент.


 Взаимно..
Когда слышу про подобное от других, так и хочется сказать верь в лучшее, ещё не всё потеряно, ух. Хотя сам из того же теста. ФЗ как преодолеть этот страх, для меня куда реальнее уйти из дома и гнить на улице до смерти, померев с голода, чем избавиться от страха боли.

----------


## 4ёрный

Всегда наступает момент, когда внутренняя боль становится сильнее страха и физической боли. Ибо у физической боли есть предел, а у внутренней - нет.

----------


## Klepsidra

Всем нам порой хочется побыть пастырями для других. Еще одно свойство человеческой психики. Эх. 
Хотела спросить как проходило ваше детство если не секрет, есть у меня пара теорий на счет всего этого.

----------


## Despairc

Детство, как детство..был тихоней всегда, предпочитал сидеть дома за видеоиграми, собственно мало что изменилось.
Да и друзья были..и по-началу нравилось гулять, но со временем интерес пропадал и игры и интернет всё равно взяли вверх.
Интересно было бы узнать что за теории, коль не секрет? Надеюсь не связано с естественным отбором или т.п. .-.
И не лучше ли пойти в лс, не мусоля тему тут?

----------


## Klepsidra

> Детство, как детство..был тихоней всегда, предпочитал сидеть дома за видеоиграми, собственно мало что изменилось.
> Да и друзья были..и по-началу нравилось гулять, но со временем интерес пропадал и игры и интернет всё равно взяли вверх.
> Интересно было бы узнать что за теории, коль не секрет? Надеюсь не связано с естественным отбором или т.п. .-.
> И не лучше ли пойти в лс, не мусоля тему тут?


 Дело абсолютно точно не в естественном отборе. Это довольно грубо.
Дело в воспитательной и образовательной среде и ребенке который в нее помещен. 
Совершенно точно известно что человеческая личность складывается из двух столпов - качеств данных с рождения (темперамент врожден), и второе - среда. 
Я могу быть неточна в терминологии но в детской психологии присутствует термин, примерно звучащий как "мульти-исходность"
Суть его в том что нельзя точно спрогнозировать каким будет личность к совершеннолетию только из анализа среды и темперамента в детстве. Есть статистика неровная которая постоянно рушится из частных нетипичных случаев.
Типа знаете эти вдохновляющие пикчи вконтатике где расписаны различные неправильные меры воздействия на ребенка и показан итог ко взрослому этапу? Это все конечно здорово, но нельзя точно сказать что ребенок которого унижает мать, например, будет мизогиничен когда вырастет.
Присутствует также такая альтруистичная тема - прогнозирование и предупреждением кризисов как у вас например. Но чем больше анализируешь истории людей - тем больше понимаешь что все не так просто. Хаос и рандом. Рандомный хаос.

----------


## Klepsidra

На самом деле мне было бы интересно услышать мнение других форумчан на сей счет. Более конкретные детали можно и в лс обсудить если будет интересно, конечно же.

----------


## Despairc

Грубо говоря кому как повезёт, повезёт и по характеру общителен, открыт, душа компании(хотя есть в этом и свои минусы), а там и от среды как говоришь зависит, на сколько всё благополучно, что увеличивает шанс на успех в будущем.
Но у любого человека всегда будет изъян, и мне это нравится. Мол если он силён в общении, в обществе, уверен в себе, красив и бла-бла, но при этому он допустим "злопакостный" в других проявлениях себя. А бывает и наоборот, человек сам по себе добр и т.д., но замкнут и мало говорит с людьми. Вроде как в природе есть баланс полож. и отриц. врождённых черт человека, но в нынешнем обществе первые адаптируются и выживают с лёгкостью, вторым же это почти не свойственно, что печалит. Но это всё на примере и всё относительно.
Вообще есть соционика и психософия, которые тоже хорошо участвуют в разделении.

И что насчёт мнения других, то мне кажется лучше создавать отдельную тему для этого, или даже не на этом форуме, ибо в эту тему мало кто заходит для таких вопросов..)

----------


## NEET

> Вроде как в природе есть баланс полож. и отриц. врождённых черт человека, но в нынешнем обществе первые адаптируются и выживают с лёгкостью, вторым же это почти не свойственно, что печалит.


 Вполне свойственно) Необходимые навыки - дело наживное, а внутренний комфорт (в том числе - при нахождении в обществе) - естественнен для человека. Психика, по моим наблюдениям, обладает гомеостазом, она сама собой стремится к наиболее комфортному, равновесному состоянию. Если и есть какие-то препятствия этому, то они имеют во многом внутреннюю природу. Эти жесткие психические барьеры, ограничивающие пространство для маневра психики, не являются врожденными и, если тому нет своих препятствий, поддаются сознательной модификации.

----------


## Beznadyoga

> На самом деле мне было бы интересно услышать мнение других форумчан на сей счет. Более конкретные детали можно и в лс обсудить если будет интересно, конечно же.


 По этому поводу много думал и много читал,разговаривал с людьми и вот ,что надумал:На становление  характера во первых влияет генетическая память,набор хромосом,первые три года жизни большое влияние оказывает мать или тот кто её заменит,и самое основное,что формирует как личность-то,как вел себя в юности.

----------


## Apathy

хм. я тоже хикки, 29 лвл и за всё это время толком не работал.
всё ещё надеюсь из этого выбраться, может зря надеюсь.
да и есть ли жизнь после 30, если до 30 её по сути и не было?

----------


## Despairc

> хм. я тоже хикки, 29 лвл и за всё это время толком не работал.
> всё ещё надеюсь из этого выбраться, может зря надеюсь.
> да и есть ли жизнь после 30, если до 30 её по сути и не было?


 И как всё это время выживалось, за счёт чего? И чем занимался всё это время, если не секрет?
Думаю возможность камбэка  есть всегда, вопрос в том хватит ли сил и терпения на это..

----------


## Apathy

выживалось на шее у предков, очевидно. если про моральное выживание, ну, учитывая что я до сих пор хочу сдохнуть, я не выживаю)
95% дней в жизни проходит одинаково, сижу за компом или лежу с телефоном, пытаюсь себя чем то занять. игры, музыка, инет, ютубчик, соцсети, какие то хобби не требущие денег. 
иногда происходят всякие штуки выдергивающие из бездны уныния, но ненадолго, потом болото снова затягивает.
деградация короче. много лет я и не думал это как то менять, думал поразвлекаюсь немного и выпилюсь потом.
и только недавно начала возникать картинка как я хотел бы жить, и что достигнуть этого возможно. да только уже многое просрано и психика заржавела совсем и не хочет меняться.
ну и да, как представляю сколько сил и времени уйдет на разгребание накопившихся проблем, так сразу уже и не хочется ничего.
а если и пытаюсь что то делать, малейшие трудности сбивают и отбрасывают обратно в ноль, 1 шаг вперед 2 назад

----------


## NEET

> и только недавно начала возникать картинка как я хотел бы жить, и что достигнуть этого возможно


 Видение своего пути - огромная сила.




> психика заржавела совсем и не хочет меняться.


 Насколько я помню, нейропластичность сохраняется до самой глубокой старости, так что это отмазка))




> ну и да, как представляю сколько сил и времени уйдет на разгребание накопившихся проблем, так сразу уже и не хочется ничего.
> а если и пытаюсь что то делать, малейшие трудности сбивают и отбрасывают обратно в ноль, 1 шаг вперед 2 назад


 Если двигаться небольшими шагами, не привязываясь к результату, но находя интерес в самом процессе движения к желаемой цели, будет проще. От "опускания рук" это не застрахует, но эти моменты могут переживаться не столь фатально-критически)

----------


## jeri

> и только недавно начала возникать картинка как я хотел бы жить, и что достигнуть этого возможно.


  можешь описать?

----------

